# Site update - Thank you Shaun



## Matthew_T (1 Sep 2013)

I must say that the new update has really impressed me. I especially like the fact that quoting posts minimises what is actually viewed (if that makes sense). 
The buttons on the editor seem smoother (although I did like the coloured picture and smiley). 

CycleChat has gone through a lot of updates and server changes since I have joined but I think this is the best. Thanks @Shaun for making the whole site a lot better.


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2013)

Thanks Matthew.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2013)

Yes - thanks Shaun!

Looking good on my Galaxy Tab, and switching nicely between landscape and portrait modes.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Sep 2013)

I dont have a tablet or android phone so wouldnt be able to give feedback on that. But it works fine on Firefox.


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont have a tablet or android phone so wouldnt be able to give feedback on that. But it works fine on Firefox.



It's nice to have the quick-edit back for Firefox isn't it ...


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> It's nice to have the quick-edit back for Firefox isn't it ...


It kind of worked for a while after the problem. Then stopped this morning again. Its not the biggest problem in the world though, but I can understand how it would confuse newbies to the site.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Sep 2013)

The font of the "Latest:" section on the right of the index page is almost too small to be readable.

Fine for you young bucks with 20/20 vision, but not so clever for those of us on here who would never have made a pilot.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2013)

loads of changes


----------



## edindave (1 Sep 2013)

Doesn't seem to be working with Tapatalk v2.2.1 (on IOS).
Tried clearing the cache - can't see any posts on timeline feed, and can't even see the list of forums. 

Edit: just noticed Shaun's post about it being disabled.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tapatalk-currently-disabled.138644/


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Sep 2013)

Looks to me as if the 'show online status' feature has conked out.

Just tried resetting mine and the little stripe across my avatar is still not there.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Sep 2013)

Yep the update has made cc more ipad friendly


----------



## stargazer (1 Sep 2013)

Using IE8 on XP. Whenever I enter a thread, or go to another page in a multi-page thread, I get taken to the Post Reply field at the foot of the page, rather than to to top of the page where I want to start / continue reading. Any ideas?


----------



## potsy (1 Sep 2013)

Looks great on my phone,  for @Shaun.


----------



## rualexander (1 Sep 2013)

Everything is far too small now when viewed on Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9
Any way to adjust font sizes in settings?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Sep 2013)

ah ha, thanks, I wondered why it conked out mid browse. I shall try it as Shaun says and may well ditch tapatalk if CC runs nicely in mobile safari & thanks Shaun too as ever for updated that improve things.

@Shaun Just out of interest, can I ask if you've seen a drop off in traffic to the other forums since they've gone behind the clickfinity banner from here? The pets one in particular seems to have withered to almost nothing.


----------



## the_mikey (1 Sep 2013)

Difficult to use on a samsung galaxy S2 and very slow (Android 4.1.2 with Opera classic browser) although it does scale properly and looks much better, it's not quick. (I preferred tapatalk on the mobile)


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2013)

rualexander said:


> Everything is far too small now when viewed on Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9
> Any way to adjust font sizes in settings?


I'm using the Opera Mobile browser on my Tab, which is also an 8.9, and everything looks slightly larger after the changes!


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2013)

Mostly looking good, but "Ignore new posts" isn't the most obvious place to go looking for the "ignore these forums" selection! The upgrade lost the settings, so I had to go and recreate them.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Sep 2013)

Oooo I can post a smiley from an android phone


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2013)

I just discovered the joys of automatic draft-saving when I returned from a browser crash, to find my half-written post waiting for me!

I don't like way that the smilies list pops up under my touchscreen keyboards on phone and Tab.

I love the dissapearance of the constant resizing that was necessary before the changes.

I was reading the bottom post of a long page when an alert popped up. When I dismissed that, the page scrolled back to the top without any input from me, which meant I had to scroll back down again. That is not good.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Sep 2013)

Any chance of a 'top of page' link? Touch screen scrolling is a pita


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Any chance of a 'top of page' link? Touch screen scrolling is a pita


Paired with a 'bottom of page' link!


----------



## paul04 (1 Sep 2013)

The new website update looks really good on my mobile phone (Samsung galaxy s4).
pages fit the screen without any adjustment, and fast to open all the pages.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Sep 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Any chance of a 'top of page' link? Touch screen scrolling is a pita


I've just found the Top link.


----------



## snorri (1 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Oooo I can post a smiley from an android phone


When I quote someone, the quoted words just above^, and my response appears in tiny print, and the access to smileys using a pc, has gone(inserts sad smiley here).

Edit. The print size in the actual posting is as before.(inserts happy smiley here)


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2013)

Try refreshing your browser cache with CTRL+F5 - this should remove any pre-upgrade files and replace them with the latest ones.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Sep 2013)

Awesome upgrade runs really well the cashing of content server side is so much more effective. Feels like a lot of the DB has had work, overall a far better experience.
Specially on mobile devices.. Nice job


----------



## snorri (1 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Try refreshing your browser cache with CTRL+F5 - this should remove any pre-upgrade files and replace them with the latest ones.



of all the fishes in the sea the mermaid is the one for me

All OK now, thank you Shaun!


----------



## PaulSecteur (1 Sep 2013)

MUCH better to view and use on my mobile!

Many thanks!


----------



## rualexander (1 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'm using the Opera Mobile browser on my Tab, which is also an 8.9, and everything looks slightly larger after the changes!


Weird, I've tried it in Dolphin, Opera Mobile and the stock Android browser and in all cases the text is far too small, much smaller than it was before this update.
And entering text here in the reply panel is much slower than it was.
And as with before the update, I can't paste links or anything else into the reply panel.


----------



## nappadang (1 Sep 2013)

It's Certainly a lot slicker than other forums I belong to. A nice user friendly layout too.


----------



## Jezston (1 Sep 2013)

paul04 said:


> The new website update looks really good on my mobile phone (Samsung galaxy s4).
> pages fit the screen without any adjustment, and fast to open all the pages.



Came here to say the same - on chrome on my HTC one s cyclechat would just appear as on desktop, which was good as I would maintain full functionality as so often you lose with mobile versions of websites, but bad as it was a bit of a pain to navigate. 

Now I have what appears to be full functionality but displayed in a much more usable way. Top stuff! 

Am reminded a bit of the old old forum, where turning it into mobile mode would apply it to whatever way I accessed the site which was very annoying, and I've never understood the appeal of tapatalk, so this is effectively perfect.


----------



## Jezston (1 Sep 2013)

Just out of interest, what is the software used to run this forum? Is it something third party that anyone can get hold of, or something proprietary you've made?


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2013)

Jezston said:


> Just out of interest, what is the software used to run this forum? Is it something third party that anyone can get hold of, or something proprietary you've made?



*Hint: *Name and link at the bottom left of the page ... 

I've made some custom tweaks for CycleChat and we have a number of add-ons to make life easier for members and moderators alike, but in the main I try to keep things simple as it makes it easier when we need to upgrade.


----------



## Smotyn (1 Sep 2013)

Well I just want to say thank you this is now much more user friendly on my mobile and I can at long last use smilies woohoo


----------



## Shaun (1 Sep 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Looks to me as if the 'show online status' feature has conked out.
> Just tried resetting mine and the little stripe across my avatar is still not there.



That feature has now been removed.




stargazer said:


> Using IE8 on XP. Whenever I enter a thread, or go to another page in a multi-page thread, I get taken to the Post Reply field at the foot of the page, rather than to to top of the page where I want to start / continue reading. Any ideas?



This is a known issue with IE8 and has been fixed for the next update, which (hopefully) will be released either this Tuesday or next Tuesday; so shouldn't be a problem for much longer.

As a temporary measure, try using CC in IE compatibility mode.




rualexander said:


> Everything is far too small now when viewed on Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9
> Any way to adjust font sizes in settings?



Try disabling the "Open in overview" option - Open Browser > Menu button > Settings (at bottom of list - have to scroll to it) > Accessibility

Also have you tried double-tapping the post text (it should auto-zoom to just that text and increase the font).

Alternatively try a different browser such as Dolphin or Opera.




shouldbeinbed said:


> @Shaun Just out of interest, can I ask if you've seen a drop off in traffic to the other forums since they've gone behind the clickfinity banner from here? The pets one in particular seems to have withered to almost nothing.



Yes - partly because the quick-links have been removed and party because I've had a lot on at home/work and haven't had time to put content into the forums.

I removed the links because I knew the long line of them would not work with the responsive layout. Now the site has been upgraded we can tweak the menu to suit and reduce it/remove it for medium to narrow views.

It's on the to-do list. 




srw said:


> Mostly looking good, but "Ignore new posts" isn't the most obvious place to go looking for the "ignore these forums" selection! The upgrade lost the settings, so I had to go and recreate them.



Yeah, I think I messed this one up when I upgraded it. I'll post a "How to ..." in a little while so people can put their exclusions back in.





2627550 said:


> Have I lost the facility to not see smiles and avatars?



Yes. This was the NSFW add-on which is no longer supported (and was removed on 9th Aug).


----------



## Sara_H (1 Sep 2013)

Wow, just had a look at the site on my iPhone - very much improved, I'm impressed!


----------



## ayceejay (1 Sep 2013)

I only go to one other forum and compared to this one it is like the difference between - oh I dunno - 1980's bikes and up to date ones.
I have never felt the need for an ignore button here because the mods seem to take out trolls fairly quickly, on that other forum there is a SOB (Scroll On By) function that people use voluntarily when someone drops in just to stir the pot.
Thanks Shaun.


----------



## Tyke (2 Sep 2013)

Thanks for fixing tapatalk the new site works great on HTC one but I still like tapatalk for a quick read on my work break it's better when pushed for time but I still prefer the new site when at home.


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2013)

2629371 said:


> Any ideas what I need to do?



Are you using the 'Darker' style? If so, I haven't updated it yet - it's on the to-do list.

If not, try clearing your browser cache and closing (not minimising) your browser.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I just discovered the joys of automatic draft-saving when I returned from a browser crash, to find my half-written post waiting for me!
> 
> I don't like way that the smilies list pops up under my touchscreen keyboards on phone and Tab.
> 
> ...


That's the sort of stuff I'm getting. The smilies get in the way too.


----------



## Basil.B (2 Sep 2013)

Where has the Log out button gone?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Sep 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Where has the Log out button gone?



CycleChat you cant checkout & you can never leave


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Where has the Log out button gone?


It is bottom right on the menu which drops down when you click on your forum name on the menu bar.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2013)

While composing a message I find that if I highlight a word I want to move and drag it to where I want it to be it gets dumped at the end of the message instead.

I presume it's not supposed to do this?


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> While composing a message I find that if I highlight a word I want to move and drag it to where I want it to be it gets dumped at the end of the message instead.
> 
> I presume it's not supposed to do this?



TBH Phil I don't think you're supposed to drag highlighted text, but instead cut it and then move the cursor and paste it (CTRL+C to Cut - CTRL+V to Paste ... or use right-clicks an select from the menu).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> TBH Rick I don't think you're supposed to drag highlighted text,


 Oh, that's what I've always done.



Shaun said:


> but instead cut it and then move the cursor and paste it (CTRL+C to Cut - CTRL+V to Paste ... or use right-clicks an select from the menu).


Tried that while writing this reply and it works, so I shall have to change my style.


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2013)

It's possible the previous editor allowed you to do it - having never tried it I don't really know - but the editor changed with the upgrade so some of the functionality is a little different.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Sep 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Oh, that's what I've always done.
> 
> Tried that while writing this reply and it works, so I shall have to change my style.


May as well, Shaun already changed your name


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> May as well, Shaun already changed your name


 I wasn't going to mention that to the site founder.


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> May as well, Shaun already changed your name



 I've only just noticed ... too busy flipping from job to job at the mo ...  ... sorry Rick Phil.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Sep 2013)

On quoting in a signature, the name of the member quoted does not appear in the signature.
As in mine, it should say "Fubar said (....)"
I'm copying and pasting


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> On quoting in a signature, the name of the member quoted does not appear in the signature.
> As in mine, it should say "Fubar said (....)"
> I'm copying and pasting



BBCode quotes are no longer enabled in signatures. If you want to attribute text in your signature you'll have to manually prefix it with something like - _Fubar said:_ or _Fubar wrote:_

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (3 Sep 2013)

@Shaun - for some reason I can't delete smilies when I'm using the tablet (chrome). Instead it deletes the letter/symbol immediately before the smiley


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

coffeejo said:


> @Shaun - for some reason I can't delete smilies when I'm using the tablet (chrome). Instead it deletes the letter/symbol immediately before the smiley



Okay, let me try it on the iPad - there may be a trick to it ... hmm, works okay on the iPad in Chrome.

Let me grab the daughter's Nexus (Android) tablet and try that - back in a mo ...


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

Hmm ... okay, well it's definitely harder to do, but it _is_ doable ... tap the smiley you want to delete (an image overlay will appear with the URL of the smiley image) - click the cross to close it, then press the spacebar to insert a space (which should overwrite the smiley and make it disappear). Not ideal, but it does the trick.

I'll see if this has been reported at XenForo and if not let the developers know - however it could just be a quirk of Chrome for Android that the devs can't work around (yet). 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

Yup - already found and reported - here: http://xenforo.com/community/threads/smiley-deletion-problem.52143/

It _is_ a browser issue that may be fixed in a later release, so for now just use the workaround.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Sep 2013)

Thanks Shaun


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Sep 2013)

We love you, Shaun.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (3 Sep 2013)

Yeah, great update. It's so nice to have a version that loads properly and is easy to use on Blackberry's default browser; so much less frustrating. Thanks.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Sep 2013)

I don't love you shaun but I think you are ok


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Sep 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I don't love you shaun but I think you are ok



You're just repressed, let it all out.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You're just repressed, let it all out.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Sep 2013)

Looking good, Shaun . I only have one very small beef with it. I've been making a little game out of recognising the forum moderator and admin names just from looking at their sigs in the "staff online" section of the summary page, and was getting pretty damned good at it, too, feeling like a proper little CycleChatter. Now you've gone and taken all the mystery out of it, and ruined my little game . (never mind, I'll survive the trauma)


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2013)

While I'm reminded of it...

On the BB I'm getting the tapatalk nag at the top of every page. Two buttons - one something like "Load in tapatalk" and one "Install tapatalk". Neither of which I want to do. Or can do, as it's a corporate locked-down device.

Not hugely annoying, but a mild peeve.


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2013)

srw said:


> While I'm reminded of it...
> 
> On the BB I'm getting the tapatalk nag at the top of every page. Two buttons - one something like "Load in tapatalk" and one "Install tapatalk". Neither of which I want to do. Or can do, as it's a corporate locked-down device.
> 
> Not hugely annoying, but a mild peeve.



You should be able to dismiss those ... do you not see any crosses to disable them? What browser are you using?


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> You should be able to dismiss those ... do you not see any crosses to disable them? What browser are you using?


Found it. It was an image file without a placeholder - I've got "don't load images" turned on.


----------



## on the road (10 Sep 2013)

Have you finished rearranging the furniture? This reminds a bit of Asda and Tesco where the staff are told to rearrange the stock just to give them something to do.


----------



## Shaun (10 Sep 2013)

Not quite ... but only minor moves / tweaks now. It always takes me a few days.


----------

